# Various rhinestones - expertise needed please



## DJCreations (Oct 22, 2013)

Ok so what I am looking for is what order would you put this list in?
Starting with the very best to the very worst or least best. If any are really the same thing or to similar to bother. 
I am assuming if you are putting them in very best to least best order that the pricing would tend to fall in the same order.
PLEASE IF YOU KNOW OF ANY THAT I MISSED PLEASE FEEL FREE TO LIST THEM. 
And any one that would like to give a reference to where they get them 
(I know alot of people don't like to share that info and I am so ok with it, but if you are willing you can send it private too, I would so appreciate it).

Economy Low Lead (like from Shineart or the likes of)
Rhinestone from Shineart, have no clue where they are from
Chinese 
DMC Hotfix
DMC China
DMC Lead Free
Swarovski Elements
Preciosa
Czech Preciosa Machine Cut
Pellosa Premium Hot Fix
Hot Fix Sequins ( I think they call them Spangles)
I haven't seen where these are sold wholesale yet but did read about them.

Thank you for your help....
Judi


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

most people here use shine art. best pricing. They have Chinese and Korean to a high end pellosa stone. They carry lead free and all kinds of great stuff. Some here who go through a lot or resell will get them right from china. yes china makes Korean stones.


----------



## ifusion (Jun 3, 2011)

In regards to shinart, I've been buying from them for almost 2 years now and have been very happy... Here is *MY* opinion on the items listed.

Economy (aka chinese) - very usable - my customers always seem to be happy. Only down side is that the stones sometimes are "dirty" - meaning chipped, missing glue on the back

"Rhinestone A (from shineart catalog)" - Korean quality, cleaner than economy... barely noticeable difference above economy.

Pelosa Regular - nice stones... DMC.. big difference above the previous 2. I sell these as an upgrade option

Pelosa Premium - even nicer than regular

I've never used precosia but I would say they are on par with the pelosa stones from what I have heard...

Swarovski stands at the top of the mountain on its own.

Spangle would be an other category... its not a rhinestone.

Every rhinestone had lead... the lower lead ones are just advertised as that but still fall as options under each category.


----------



## DJCreations (Oct 22, 2013)

Thank you Leg Cramps....maybe someday I will be lucky enough to need that many and buy direct, don't we all hope for that.
*ifusion*
I was on ShineArts website and all I see on there is
Pelosa Premium Hot Fix...I don't see regular unless you are referring to the Non Hot Fix?
I have seen DMC, I didn't know that Pellosa and DMC were the same stone. I have read alot of people having problems with DMC stones..

*Then I see *
Rhinestone (would this be Rhinestone A?)
Low Lead
Economy

Thanks again
Judi


----------



## ifusion (Jun 3, 2011)

Send them an email... [email protected].

Request a price list and I think they can email or send you a catalog.

not in front of my main machine now but they have:
- Economy (aka chinese)
- Rhinestone A ( aka korean)
- Low Lead( i believe its graded as korean low lead)
- Pelosa
- Pelosa Premium

In their pricing, they sell by the bag, and they sell by the gross. They charge you an extra $5.00 per item any time you order less than a bag. However, even with the fee, its much cheaper than ordering from somewhere else.


----------



## DJCreations (Oct 22, 2013)

Thank you ifusion. I will email them for sure


----------



## Rockie1 (Dec 11, 2013)

I am a costumer and rhinestones are an important part of my work. DMC Rhinestone Group glass rhinestones - YouTube shows DMC rhinestones they are sold by dmc group but they are the same stones. These are the stones I use. If you want to check them out vs. Swarovski check out my video. Swarovski are the gold standard then European crystal, then glass.


----------

